# My Moscow walks



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

Импозантный;117248425 said:


> I don't know, I believe it was a political protest.


OK, but there is a woman holding a sign in your picture. You are the one who speaks Russian


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Autostädter said:


> OK, but there is a woman holding a sign in your picture. You are the one who speaks Russian


What sign you want me to translate?) This one?



It says that "no one knows what kind of a bastards sitting in Kremlin today" and "all the Russia is full of "Zheleznyaks" and "Yarovayas". Something like this.

This sign demands to free someone:



This one is three - "3" - or may be it's russian "Z":



And here is too small font, I can not read:


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

Thank you. Great tour so far!


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Autostädter said:


> Thank you. Great tour so far!


welcome) To be continued


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting pictures. Exactly what are the people protesting about? 


Love the knitted bicycle and car.


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

indeed, Импозантный sceneries


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

openlyJane said:


> Interesting pictures. Exactly what are the people protesting about?
> Love the knitted bicycle and car.


look above)



Huti said:


> indeed, Импозантный sceneries


Thanks)


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Прогулки по Москве», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

*Lilac Garden*

Фотографии в альбоме «Сиреневый сад», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

*Gorky Central Park of Culture and Leisure, Neskuchny Garden and Vorobyovy Gory (Sparrow Hills, Lenin Hills, Leninskiye Gory)*



Фотографии в альбоме «ЦПКиО им. Горького», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

*Bauman's Gargen*

Фотографии в альбоме «Парк Сад им. Баумана», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Great photos. Judging from the amount of construction cranes I guess it is safe to say that Moscow is undergoing a huge building/construction boom at the moment?


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

diablo234 said:


> Great photos. Judging from the amount of construction cranes I guess it is safe to say that Moscow is undergoing a huge building/construction boom at the moment?


I'd say that the construction boom in Moscow never came to an end :cheers:


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Kuz'minki Park:


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Some subway pics 

Фотографии в альбоме «Московский метрополитен», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Московский метрополитен», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Московский метрополитен», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Московский метрополитен», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Московский метрополитен», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Московский метрополитен», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Московский метрополитен», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Московский метрополитен», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Московский метрополитен», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Московский метрополитен», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Московский метрополитен», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Московский метрополитен», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Фотографии в альбоме «Московский метрополитен», автор impo-ssc на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Прогулка в центре: сад Эрмитаж, Новый Арбат и т.д.:


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Subway:


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)

Subway:


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

splendid photos and I particularly like those night shots with snows and christmas lights
and those iconic scrapers as well.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great Moscow captures! Didn't know that Moscow has its own Turning Torso, just like Dubai (the original is here in Malmö though).


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wonderfully interesting!! Subscribed!


----------



## Premislida (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice pics of Moscow!!


----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Импозантный (Aug 14, 2014)




----------

